# What is a good large lizard for a pet?



## lizards (Feb 13, 2009)

i want to get a pet lizard but i wanted something larger such as an iguana, golden tegu, savannah monitor,bearded dragon, or even a camealian but im not sure which one i'd like most, i think they're all awesome and would love to take care of any of them? anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## uromastyx<3 (Feb 13, 2009)

bBearded dragons are probably the best because of there tempament, you could also think about an egyption uromastyx they grow to 3-4ft and they are lovly plus they dont really eat live food so they do cost alot either. 
hHope it helped.


----------



## lizards (Feb 13, 2009)

didnt think about the uromastix, im goin to check it out, thx!


----------

